# 09-01-2008



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

*Pseudempusa pinnapavonis - peacock mantis*

female shed last night..looks like she has 1 or 2 sheds to go..hmm hope the timing works out.

*Phyllocrania paradoxa - ghostmantis*

1 of my ghost mantids shed last night


----------

